# Recommendations needed: Connecting Bachmann Hollow Track to Aristo Solid Rail



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Has anyone tried connecting Bachmann's Hollow aluminum track to AristoCraft or any solid rail track?

If so, how did you go about connecting them and keeping them together?

The Bachmann track being hollow has an insert in one side of the rail, a small metal piece that goes into the next track, did you remove this piece, cut it or grind it down so that it would mate with the solid rail track?

I have 8 twelve inch{1 foot} straight pieces of Bachmann hollow aluminum track that I would like to try and modify, if possible, to mate with my existing AristoCraft track in the garden. This is only to be set up as a temporary measure until I can get the funds to purchase all new USA track and some switches/turnouts to replace all the current AristoCraft track in the garden.

But by being able to utilize the Bachmann Hollow Aluminum track for a temporary setting will give me an additional 4 feet of trackage to run the longer freights I want to run in the garden. Eventually, when I'm able to get the new track, the RR will expand from the 9'wx11-1/2' long shape I have now out into the back area of the house. 

But until that can happen, would sure like to see if there may be a way to use the Bachmann 12" straight sections on my current setup to extend it just a little longer.

Any suggestions or ideas much appreciated in advance!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Your hollow Bachmann track isn't aluminum, it is rolled steel, check it with a magnet. Unless you live in Death Valley or a similar very dry environment it will rust very quickly and turn into red/brown dust. It is not to be used outside.

Why do you want to replace your AristoCraft track (brass?)? It will mate very easily with USA, LGB and any other code 332 track. I have used LGB and Aristo track on my layout for over 20 years. It takes the Aristocraft brass longer to get a dark finish on the sides, than it does LGB track, but it will darken with time.

I prefer LGB switches to Aristo switches, but as far as track goes there is no real difference.

Chuck


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

You may want to search Google for "site:mylargescale.com rust bachmann sectional track" to see previous discussions of why this is probably a poor use for this track.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

If you carefully remove the black tongue or connected from the Bachmann track you can gently pinch and then slip the hollow track into an LBG or Aristo Craft track clamp. I have even used Bachmann track with Split Jaw camps, just don't clamp too tightly or you may crust the now hollow track

As mentioned in other posts in this thread the Bachmann steel track will rust badly if left outside. I have left this Bachmann track outside and a heavy dew caused rust to develop overnight as an orange coating.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

You can pull the metal tab out of the rail by disconnecting one or two ties. After that, just force the joiners together and they will mate fine. You may want to spray paint the rails to extend the life. I would expect very poor performance for track power, but it would be okay for battery for a while. Personally, I wouldn't use the track simply because the sections are too short to bother with.


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

I have to say "Don't bother!" Keep the Bachmann steel track for indoor shelf displays or round the Christmas tree, that's all it's good for.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Orville, I might have access to some brass track for you at a reasonable rate, the Botchmann track is really a waste of your time.

Please email me (my email is in my sig), 

Greg


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Solder them together. The nickel silver plating takes solder well. Add a few strands of copper wire on the side to reinforce the lead. I've done that on my track. I also solder each botchman section together for conductivity.


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone, didn't realize the Bachmann track was steel, due to it being what I figured "aluminum colored", thought it was aluminum. Tried the magnet, and yep, it's steel. Definitely DO NOT want that out on my garden railroad, especially now going into our rainy season in Florida! That would have been a disaster in the making for sure!

*@Chuck*, I just prefer the same brand of track when putting things together. If Aristo hadn't of gone belly up, I would have been buying Aristo track, but since they have gone by the wayside, I'm planning on using and going with all USA Trains brass track, especially since I can get it at a decent price from Reindeer Pass.

*@Greg*, Thanks Greg, I'm not ready to buy track just yet, waiting to see if the wife's appeal is approved, once I know what she has coming, then I'll be in the market for some track. So I'll definitely keep you in mind. Hoping to know something within the next 2 weeks, but would probably be July before her large check came in for me to purchase anything. Just biding time for the moment. So I'll check back with you when I know what I can do and see if you still may have anything.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry Orville, was going to offer the track to you free, just pay shipping. That's why I wanted you to email me off list.

Next time maybe. 

(was Elmassian spring special)

Greg


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Sorry Orville, was going to offer the track to you free, just pay shipping. That's why I wanted you to email me off list.
> 
> Next time maybe.
> 
> ...


Sorry Greg, my bad on that one. Still would have had to see what I'd have left over from my SS check, which still wouldn't have been until the 3rd of June. Which I usually don't have very much left from that. Being retired, legally blind and disabled to the point I can no longer work to help support my hobbies really sucks too. Anyway I'm still not sure what I could have done at that time. 

Anyway, I did use a coupler of rerailers and a couple other straight sections to extend the layout out another 4-5 feet, ended up having a horseshoe curve at one end, S curves leading in and out of the horseshoe.

But hey, thanks for the offer, just know my finances on anything extra for my RR empire, along with my lightshow hobby are all on the back burner for the time being. Wife was told today she should know how her appeal went in about 2 more weeks. Driving me nuts because I've heard that so many times before, but here's hoping.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, shipping flat rate is $5 a box from USPS, the 1 footers will fit in there. I kinda thought that was an incredible deal.

If you change your mind in the next 7 days, just email me [email protected], otherwise I'm going to sell this stuff for "normal" prices real soon.

(I really did not want to post all of this on the forum, so I'll leave this alone from now on)

Regards, Greg


----------

